# Redford, MI - Wanted snowex 8500



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Looking for a nice snow ex 8500.
Just need the hopper and spinner. I have the truckside.

Also looking for the prewet for it. 

What do you have and where are you at.... and how much.
I'm in the detroit area, would prefer somewhat close.


----------



## lefuchs'd (Oct 22, 2018)

I want to say there were a couple guys via Craigslist and FB in the Waterford area(ish) that had some up in the last couple weeks. Can't guarantee they are still there, but I know one had a decent frame and the spinner was newer. Maybe like 1000?


----------



## lefuchs'd (Oct 22, 2018)

Nevermind. Only found a 9500 out of detroit now. Not sure how far out of state you want to travel, but there are some options beyond state lines.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks. I saw the 9500, they're far too big. I just sold a couple 9300. They're are 2 unused 8500 in Maryland. I think they're over priced for the drive.

I dont have Facebook.


----------



## lefuchs'd (Oct 22, 2018)

Let look up a couple
Things and I’ll send you a message


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Freshwater said:


> Looking for a nice snow ex 8500.
> Just need the hopper and spinner. I have the truckside.
> 
> Also looking for the prewet for it.
> ...


PM sent


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Seen two for sale in Holland MI on facebook. Not sure how to attach a link.


----------



## lefuchs'd (Oct 22, 2018)

Sent those over to him Viper. Good looking out as well.


----------



## lefuchs'd (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks. I'm interested in the one on the left. Do they leave they're number on facebook?


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

yes i will pm you his cell


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Please close this out MJD. I'm all set with this. I found a 7550, and added a 75 gal liquid sprayer. Thanks to all who helped me look.


----------

